

Professor Edgerton’s Atomic Camera - choult
http://www.damninteresting.com/rapatronic-nuclear-photographs/

======
jonjacky
These photos must have been the inspiration for Isaac Asimov's short story,
Hell-Fire:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hell-Fire](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hell-
Fire)

